# Foot Tapping



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Please help. Lulu has started foot tapping. I can't get her to the vet until tomorrow!!! What can I do in the meantime? 

I can't find a lot of info on this. Please tell me what you know. Thanks.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=85425&highlight=foot+tapping That's a topic on the issue. My flock is indoors so I have yet to experience this.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you for the link. Lulu doesn't go outside so I don't think it would be mites but time will tell. I'm so upset. I just want Lulu to be okay.


----------



## Vince (Feb 18, 2014)

I had this problem for some time with my Cheekee....I had various speculation from two different vets. But after a lot of careful observation, even during the night, it turned out to be itchy feet from mosquito bites.
It can be a number of different things....but for us it was mozzies...


----------

